# Swiss Made Raketa



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

A Swiss made Raketa anyone......item no 290010059194.....from India......

Better be quick!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Globalism will destroy us







.

It's an insult







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> *The movement is signed PAKETA swiss made , Case/ Dial/ Back/ Movement/ are all signed PAKETA swiss made. *.





















> *PAKETA swiss watches are expensive but this 100% authentic watch is @ no reserve, so if you are a looking for a vintage watch, this is the perfect choice for you! Don't miss out on this beautiful PAKETA swiss made watch.*


 Shouldn`t this be in the `Make us Laugh Forum?`


----------

